# Dura Ace 7700C Left lever for parts?



## jakebud (Jan 5, 2006)

I was wondering if anybody out there might have a derelict 7700C (Flite Deck compatible, 9speed) left lever for parts. I need what Shimano calls the front cover and fixing screw. Said cover is the one that goes over the mechanism, and is only visible when the brake is actuated. If anybody has the part, a lever for parts, or where to find one, please let me know!

I can also be reached at:
[email protected]

Thanks,

SPIKE


----------

